# My daughters hairy bear (for you nfc peeps)



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Nayna-Lee is 4 months old now


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, Thanks Suzanne, shes lovely bless her*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*she is lovely thans for those  *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww what a pretty girly!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Fankies... she was my daughters birthday prezzie... she got tired of showing my bengals  and wanted a show cat of her own lol so now we have Nayna  She is adorable.. sweet.. patient.....playful and she adores the bengals


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, thats a Wegie for you Just how they should be*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww what a very pretty little girl, lovely colour to,


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

She is gorgeous and is the spitting image of my kitten


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow what a stunner!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!!

Lou
X


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Aww she is stunning


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm liking this breed more and more. She is a stunning cat with the most beautiful tail!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Her face is gorgeous! i love her colouring


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaaww she is a beautiful!


----------

